# Warum ist LoL so erfolgreich?



## miles1200 (11. März 2014)

Hey Leute,
Ich bin es, euer miles1200,  und heute werde ich euch erklären wollen, warum LoL so erfolgreich ist.

Als ersten Grund für einen so großen Erfolg ist natürlich das Spiel selbst. Ich bin selbst nach dem Spiel verrückt und spiele (fast) täglich. Das Spiel ist so umfangreich und abwechslungsreich, es kommen in geregelten Abständen neue Champions hinzu und das Game wird sehr regelmäßig gepatcht. Außerdem gibt es (für unwissende) in LoL ein Ranking-System: Man wird nach einigen Platzierungsspielen in eine bestimmte Liga (Bronze, Silber, Gold, Platin, Diamant, Herausforderer) und eine bestimmte Division (I - V) platziert. Man kann durch sogenannte Promo-Games aufsteigen. Und der Fakt von einer genauen Platzierung spornt die Leute an, weiter zu spielen und mehr Zeit bzw. Geld in das Spiel zu investieren. 

Als zweiten Grund sehe ich die Community an, die aus diesem sehr sehr gutem Spiel hervorgeht. LoL ist das, auch mit Recht, meist gespielteste Spiel der Welt, es haben sich Professionelle Teams gebildet und es gibt zigtausende, die täglich Streams von wirklichen LoL-Pros angucken. Es gibt Weltmeisterschaften, Championship Serien (Vom jeweiligen Server) und viele andere öffentliche Turniere. Solche Turniere werden auch immer wieder kommentiert und das Ganze ist ziemlich groß aufgemacht. Und solche Profis motivieren Leute sich zu verbessern und das gibt Lust wieder zu spielen.

Der dritte und letzte Erfolgsfaktor ist klipp und klar, dass LoL Free2Play ist. Man kann sich trotzdem für echtes Geld Premium-Währung (RP = Riot Points) kaufen, mit denen man sich dann Skins für Champions und weitere (nützliche wie unnütze) Sachen holen kann. Es ist auch auf den North-America-Servern so, dass wenn der Server ein Crash hat, alle Spieler einen gewissen Betrag von Premium-Währung bekommen. Von sowas können wir als Europe-West Spieler leider noch nicht profitieren. 


So das waren meine 3 Hauptgründe, warum LoL so erfolgreich ist. Falls ihr noch andere HAUPTgründe habt, postet sie einfach drunter.

MfG,
Euer Miles


----------



## Seeefe (11. März 2014)

Ich sehe als hauptfaktoreb eig. nur den simplen aufbau des spiels und das f2p. LoL ist nicht schwer zu verstehen.wie was funktioniert.

andere games haben auch weltmeisterschaften, rankings usw. das ist also eher weniger ein grund für den erfolg.

vor allem ists einfach so erfolgreich weil es durch und durch free2play ist, kein geld der welt in die 45-60 min die ein spiel meistens dauert eingreift. das ist der hauptgrund.


----------



## MaxRink (11. März 2014)

IMHO ist das Game nur erfolgreich, weil es Idiotensicher ist.
Nicht falsch verstehen, aber das Game ist so ausgelegt, dass es auch Idioten ohne Frusterlebnisse spielen können.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (11. März 2014)

Ich denke es liegt auch daran das es F2P ist und nicht Paytowin wo man sich Vorteile kaufen kann. Denn das gibt es in LoL nicht. Skins sind nur Optisch und bringen keinen Vorteil. Das ist das gute das man sich kein Item mit Schaden oder sonst was Kaufen kann mit echtem Geld


----------



## Teutonnen (11. März 2014)

Lol ist sehr einfach zu lernen, aber wie Starcraft hat es kein Skillcap, d.h. man kann sich immer irgendwo verbessern. 
Das, gepaart mit einem Wettbewerbsumfeld (Rankeds) sind in der Regel alles, was man braucht, um Leute langfristig zu fesseln.

Ausserdem ist es F2P, im Gegensatz zu Bezahltiteln sagt jemand schneller mal "probier ich" und entsprechend bleiben auch mehr Leute bei dem Spiel.
Grosse Verbreitung führt zu stärkerer Kommerzialisierung, diese zu mehr Werbung und das wiederum zu grösserer Verbreitung. Sobald ein Spiel mal eine gewisse Grösse und Bekanntheit hat, muss man nicht einmal mehr viel Werbung betreiben - die Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda sorgt alleine dafür, dass es sich noch weiter verbreitet. Diverse Beispiele dafür wären Facebook und Whatsapp.


----------



## DrDave (11. März 2014)

Mich hat der Threadtitel angesprochen, da ich selbst nicht verstehe, wieso so viele LOL spielen. 
Habe es natürlich in der Vergangenheit probiert und für super sche**e abgestempelt.
Als Dota Freund sind die Änderungen für mich einfach negativ. Außerdem finde ich das Spiel im Gegensatz zu z.B. Heroes of Newerth als langsam, die Charaktere bleiben ja fast stehen, was es für mich ausgesprochen langweilig macht.


----------



## miles1200 (12. März 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> IMHO ist das Game nur erfolgreich, weil es Idiotensicher ist.
> Nicht falsch verstehen, aber das Game ist so ausgelegt, dass es auch Idioten ohne Frusterlebnisse spielen können.



KEINE FRUSTERLEBNISSE??? Sorry, aber nunmehr 3 1/2 Jahren Erfahrung gab es schon viele frusterlebnisse?


----------



## miles1200 (12. März 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Mich hat der Threadtitel angesprochen, da ich selbst nicht verstehe, wieso so viele LOL spielen.
> Habe es natürlich in der Vergangenheit probiert und für super sche**e abgestempelt.
> Als Dota Freund sind die Änderungen für mich einfach negativ. Außerdem finde ich das Spiel im Gegensatz zu z.B. Heroes of Newerth als langsam, die Charaktere bleiben ja fast stehen, was es für mich ausgesprochen langweilig macht.




Kann ich verstehen. Besonders als defensiver Support ist man im Early Game doch sehr gelangweilt.


----------



## miles1200 (12. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Lol ist sehr einfach zu lernen, aber wie Starcraft hat es kein Skillcap, d.h. man kann sich immer irgendwo verbessern.
> Das, gepaart mit einem Wettbewerbsumfeld (Rankeds) sind in der Regel alles, was man braucht, um Leute langfristig zu fesseln.
> 
> Ausserdem ist es F2P, im Gegensatz zu Bezahltiteln sagt jemand schneller mal "probier ich" und entsprechend bleiben auch mehr Leute bei dem Spiel.
> Grosse Verbreitung führt zu stärkerer Kommerzialisierung, diese zu mehr Werbung und das wiederum zu grösserer Verbreitung. Sobald ein Spiel mal eine gewisse Grösse und Bekanntheit hat, muss man nicht einmal mehr viel Werbung betreiben - die Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda sorgt alleine dafür, dass es sich noch weiter verbreitet. Diverse Beispiele dafür wären Facebook und Whatsapp.



Richtig erkannt. Ich glaube, dass das alle Hauptgründe waren!


----------



## sHagooN (12. März 2014)

Naja, ich stimme allem zu bis auf die Tatsache der "Community", die ist ja mal richtig TOXIC  

Im ernst sobald man nicht META spielt oder 2-3 Stirbt wird man von allen Seiten geflamed etc. Da sollte RIOT mal besser durchgreifen. Sonst Top Game.


----------



## miles1200 (12. März 2014)

sHagooN schrieb:


> Naja, ich stimme allem zu bis auf die Tatsache der "Community", die ist ja mal richtig TOXIC
> 
> Im ernst sobald man nicht META spielt oder 2-3 Stirbt wird man von allen Seiten geflamed etc. Da sollte RIOT mal besser durchgreifen. Sonst Top Game.



Kommt halt drauf an auf welcher elo man spielt


----------



## FooBudgie (12. März 2014)

miles1200 schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an auf welcher elo man spielt



Es wird überall geflamed 
in low elo sowie in high elo wobei ich es in Platin am schlimmsten
finde jeder denkt er wäre der beste
und könnte alles.


----------



## Teutonnen (12. März 2014)

Perfekte Grafikkarte für einen League-PC.


----------



## miles1200 (12. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Perfekte Grafikkarte für einen League-PC.





BAD DUM TSSS


----------



## IDempiree (14. März 2014)

LOL ist aus zwei Gründen erfolgreich, einen davon machte WoW auch mal sehr erfolgreich.

1. Es ist vom spieltechnischen 100% kostenlos.

2. Es bedient den einfachen Casual Player ebenso wie den leistungsorientierten Hardcore Spieler, wie WoW einst auch.

Genau diese beiden Gegensätze ziehen dann den größten Spielerkreis an - die Spieler die nicht mehr Casul sind aber
weit entfernt vom Pro Gaming. Man möchte gut sein, ist besser als casuls von den man sich absetzen möchte aber
jagt vergebens den high rank´s hinterher, die einem aber gleichzeitig immer wieder vor machen das es doch geht und
man es schaffen kann.

Der Spielerkreis mach wohl 65% in LoL aus, 5% sind high ranked Spieler und der Rest spielt 2 -3 Runden die Woche.
Aber die 65% spielen teilweise Tag und Nacht, kaufen noch einen Skin mehr weil es mit dem letzten Quali Game wieder
nicht funktioniert hat und man sich ja trotzdem InGame Status geben will.

Dieses Kluft zwischen Casual und Pro Gamer macht LoL in Verbindung mit 100% f2p so erfolgreich.



"noch eine persönliche anmerkung; wie kann man dota2 lieben und bevorzugen und dann sagen das lol sich langsam spiele?"


----------



## Capone2412 (19. März 2014)

LoL hat einfach faire Preise.

Man muss nicht erst 100 Matches machen, um sich den nächsten Champion kaufen zu können.
Anders herum sind die Champions auch für Echtgeld nicht übermäßig teuer.

Genau *das* macht es aus, dass Leute dann auch tatsächlich Euros investieren.
Sie fühlen sich nicht vom Hersteller durch überteuerte Preise oder absichtlich übertriebenen Arbeits-Aufwand zum Erlangen von Währungspunkten bedrängt Geld ausgeben zu müssen, um das Spiel vernünftig spielen zu können.

Das Gefühl, man gibt das Geld freiwillig und optional aus und bekommt dafür einen adäquaten Gegenwert, motiviert dazu auch mal den ein oder anderen Euro zu investieren.

Da macht LoL - so sehr ich F2P verabscheue - einfach fast alles richtig.


----------



## Lavendelduft (14. April 2014)

Ich kann auch nur sagen das LoL für eine F2P Spiel einfach alles richtig macht! Ich habe selber schon et*li*che Spielstunden und das Spiel wird durch die verschiedenen und neuen Champions einfach nie langweilig.


----------



## Stern1710 (14. April 2014)

Hab ich auch mal gespielt, daher hier mein Eindruck:
Lol bietet wie bereits erwähnt eines der wohl besten weil fairsten F2P - Modelle mit sich. Bezahlende Spieler erhalten keine Vorteile aber denoch tolle Sachen wie z.B nette Skins und frühere Freischaltung der Champions, während alle anderen sich zu relativ fairen Preisen die Champions gegen Ingame-Geld kaufen.
Weiters die rießige Auswahl and Champions und das mehr ("Nice move" oder "really good" oder weniger gute Teamplay ("Lol noooobs")

MfG


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (14. April 2014)

Ich spiele selbst seit 3 1/2 Jahren LoL und kann daher die Faszination nachvollziehen.
Die Gründe für den Erfolg sind meiner Meinung nach:
1.) Faires Free To Play, ohne jegliche Pay To Win Ansätze.
2.) Jeder spielt es, das heißt jeder hat irgendeinen Kumpel mit dem er zusammen spielen kann.
3.) (Recht) einfach zu lernen, aber schwer zu meistern.
4.) Langzeitmotivation aufgrund von unmengen an Champions und immer wieder neuem Content
5.) Viele kleine Erfolgsmomente in denen das Spiel einen für gute Aktionen belohnt. Multikills, snowballen und Co. sorgen für viel Motivation.
6.) Es läuft auf 99% aller Rechner.
7.) Viele YouTuber und Streamer welche das Spiel weiter verbreiten bzw. teilweise zum weiter spielen anregen.


----------

